# nosebleeds during O & beginning of AF



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Does anyone else get nosebleeds during O & the beginning of AF? Anyone know the physiology behind this?

It didn't used to happen, but the last several cycles if we were TTC we would have been able to time DTD perfectly by my nosebleeds!









It's not sudden, gushing blood...just a little on the tissue when I blow my nose once or twice.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

KimPM, I think that's the username, she's had this (we talked in a couple threads about nosebleeds and easy bruising and stuff like that). Go over to Health & Healing, she's got a relatively mild version of von Willebrand disease, it's a clotting disorder that ranges from very, very mild to very severe. May be something to consider. She knew something about the hormonal part, I've never noticed changes in bruising based on time of the month for myself.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes - once in a while I get a nosebleed during the first 2-3 days of AF. I have a mild version of von Willebrand's. This occurs at this time because estrogen levels are at their lowest at this point in the cycle. The amount of von Willebrand factor (a clotting protein) in the blood is directly correlated to your estrogen level (in women).

Not sure why you also get it during O, unless you have a big dip in estrogen right before it shoots way up in the middle of your cycle.

I found a site online awhile ago where there were also other factors relating to estrogen levels and bleeding:
http://www.ctds.info/nose_bleeds.html
(this is an interesting site - check around on the entire site and you can find lots of personal info on bleeding, like this...)
http://www.ctds.info/night-sweats.html
"One of my friends had problems with hot flashes during menopause and found great relief from consuming foods made with coconut oil, which has a high amount of saturated fat, which tends to coagulate the blood. High amounts of saturated fat are not recommended for most people, but I think for people with thin blood they may help bring about a more normal clotting balance. During menopause estrogen levels drop and normally estrogen promotes vitamin K, so a diet that clots the blood normally in pre-menopausal women may need need more vitamin K for normal clotting (and hot flash prevention) as estrogen levels drop. "

When I starting supplementing with vitamin D it also had some vitamin A in it...the vitamin A apparently caused me to bleed more. Taking some extra vitamin K has helped stop the extra vitamin-A induced bleeding (so far). It doesn't really solve the von Willebrand's problem though.

Question: do you ever have trouble getting the nosebleeds to stop?


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info! Very interesting reading...

My nosebleeds are super mild...they don't drip or require pressure to get them to stop. It's really just a bit of blood on the tissue.

My brother used to get nosebleeds all the time at night when we were kids. And I'd get them from time to time as well.

My daughters are both very hot & sweaty sleepers. DD2 has been soaking my shirt lately where her head rests on my arm as I nurse her to sleep. She has also just recovered from a broken arm. They are both off the charts small.

My husband has a slight pectus excavatum and a touch of bowleggedness.

And all these things could be related. Hmm.


----------



## KimPM (Nov 18, 2005)

Sounds like you may have something genetic going on. Could be vWd, or another genetic clotting disorder. The only way to tell for sure is to see a hematologist and get it tested. If you ever have real trouble with bleeding or bruising, I would suggest getting it checked out. You'd want to know ahead of time in case of accident, surgery, or postnatal complications. If you ever have to have scheduled surgery, you also might want to mention it to your surgeon.

ETA: You might also consider scheduling any non-emergency surgery for the luteal phase (second half) of your cycle.


----------



## Thankful'n'Blessed (Feb 17, 2008)

What about supplementing with Grapeseed Extract? I know it helps with nosebleeds in general, not sure about related to cycle days though. Might be worht a try.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

You, I think it's got something to do with fish oil. I was supplementing, then stopped for a couple of months when I ran out. That's the same time frame the bleeds started. I started taking it again and the bleeds have stopped.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
You, I think it's got something to do with fish oil. I was supplementing, then stopped for a couple of months when I ran out. That's the same time frame the bleeds started. I started taking it again and the bleeds have stopped.









For us there's a delay (took a while to deplete his stores of K, is my interpretation) it took a few months of cod liver oil before my son's nosebleeds started. Took me almost a year to figure things out! Just in case it seems relevant to you.


----------

